# Equal rights, no rights, last rites



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

* 
"Über passionately supports equal rights for 
everyone in our community."*

Obviously, we could *never*, *ever *extend our passion to the very people 
who are the sole reason for any successes which we may achieve - 
*
- Our driver partners - *

Our passion will only ever extend to the populist cause of the day.
The flimflam, the superficial and the puffery in which Über excels.
Thanks for reaching out​
.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> View attachment 148813
> 
> *
> "Über passionately supports equal rights for
> ...


uber is running it's business like Nazis were in occupied countries,I would like to see uber definition of "Equal Rights"or if uber could advice me which Dictionary they are using as there is very little equality in any thing they do in respect of so called "Partners".
And now uber want to get in to my bed?????


----------



## Dr. Pax (Jun 9, 2017)

I had the exact same thoughts as you Mr Who is John Galt? 
Though, you put it together in a much nicer way that I would ever do.

Uber will always be a "me too", "we support all winners (once they are sure to win)" company.

_-"Initiative and good ideas?"... _... What are these things?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.


Dr. Pax said:


> Uber will always be a "me too", "we support all winners (once they are sure to win)" company.
> 
> _-"Initiative and good ideas?"... _... What are these things?


I never cease to be amazed at the depths this company will sink with their flagrant populism, their faux concern for concerns of supposed importance, juxtaposed with their total disregard for their drivers. In fact, it is not disregard at all; it is contempt.
The latest was the absolute cherry on the cake.

A lucky rider showed me her app and the route was shown as rainbow colours flowing as we traveled.
This was one of only two occasions where a sick bag was almost needed.

.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Pax told me " I don't care if they let gays marry. They can then be as miserable as me!".


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Red Cross clothing pick ups.......Invites to celebrate a holy Muslim day.........Encouragement to enrol to say yes to gay marriage......what's next? 
(And why should people have to vote on gay marriage? I don't see why it needs to be such a big issue, just pass the dam bill already OMG!!)
Most importantly when will there be an Uber driver equal rights vote? A celebrate Uber driver day? And a donation run for Uber drivers doing it tough LMAO!


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> View attachment 148813
> 
> *
> "Über passionately supports equal rights for
> ...


I reckon that what uber meant was that uber passionately supports equal rights to "screw" everybody regardless
Wonder what Saudis think about it as they invested a few billions of dollars in uber and they are sooooooooooo tolerant to anyone else rights


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> I reckon that what uber meant was that uber passionately supports equal rights to "screw" everybody regardless
> Wonder what Saudis think about it as they invested a few billions of dollars in uber and they are sooooooooooo tolerant to anyone else rights


Be careful what you say lest you lose your head in the execution of it.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)




----------

